# Any way to adjust treble/bass on a iMac?



## khorlick (Oct 23, 2005)

I got external Speakers and was wondering if there is anything like a EQ in Mac OSX

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Theres an Equalizer in iTunes. Its at the bottom left of the iTunes main window, 3rd button from the left.


----------



## khorlick (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

